# Team Leader Interview Process Question



## LiftHeavyStuff (Feb 16, 2022)

Hello everyone, I have a question that's been on my mind ever since I started working at a Target Distribution Center back in 2019.

First and foremost, I wanted to preface with the fact that I have a criminal background and history of going in and out of the juvenile detention system/prison system since I was a teenager. Petty theft, drugs, etc. I am not proud of it and make no excuses for it.

During my last incarceration, I finally had my moment of clarity. I completed my GED (I now have my bachelor's degree), and I was blessed to get the opportunity to work at a Target Distribution Center as a seasonal employee in 2019. I gave my 500% and was hired on as a full time employee. I always wanted a normal, stable life to provide for my family, and Target represented my road to redemption not to just myself, but to all my support structure. To this day I have never called in for work.

I never stopped giving my all at Target with a smile, and throughout my journey, I delved heavily into self-improvement, leadership, and communication books to better myself (my step brother, the good one in the family, is a Navy Officer and donates me books in droves). In the process, I became a trainer and I am currently confident all my fellow team members love working with me, and my OMs/TLs respects me and my recommendations. It's really been a wonderful experience to receive such validation, as I have never tried quite so hard in my life in one singular endeavor and be recognized for it.

Since 2021, there's been numerous TL vacancies and merit-based positions around the distribution center. I had been asked by SOM and other OMs if I intended to apply for any of them, and that if I did, I would most likely get it (they don't know about my wayward background). Once again, I was just grateful for the life that Target had allowed me to afford as a warehouse worker, and the fact they thought so highly of me was really nice.

But I never ended up applying for any of them. It's not that I don't want it -- I REALLY want it, and I think I would do just a good job as any other person in this DC would; however, I have no idea if they would look at my background check during the interview process. I am terrified of the idea that people will learn about who I was in the past, that the rumors will spread, and people will see me for what I did instead of who I am.

My continued refusal to apply for any of these positions has been raising few eyebrows amongst the leadership and my fellow co-workers, and it has intensified especially beginning of 2022 (we have a new TL who is quite toxic, and everyone is bantering with me that this wouldn't have had happened if I had just become one).

Sorry about such a long-winded post!

So I guess my ultimate question I should have asked before is this: Do they look at my background check in the interview process? I am comfortable where I am, but I do want to progress up, but not at the expense of hurting my reputation as a reliable, trustworthy teammate.

Thank you for your time in reading this and I would be grateful for any guidance.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 16, 2022)

For store level positions, they do a pre-employment background check, once you are hired any subsequent promotion does not trigger a background check. Go for it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

LiftHeavyStuff said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question that's been on my mind ever since I started working at a Target Distribution Center back in 2019.
> 
> First and foremost, I wanted to preface with the fact that I have a criminal background and history of going in and out of the juvenile detention system/prison system since I was a teenager. Petty theft, drugs, etc. I am not proud of it and make no excuses for it.
> 
> ...


Apply for it.


----------



## MrT (Feb 16, 2022)

Sounds like youve been an exemplary tm.  They will not do another background check as an existing employee.  Even if they did it sounds like you've done an excellent job turning yourself around and it could likely turn into a positive talking point.  Good luck.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 16, 2022)

As long as you disclosed everything on your application,  it won't disqualify you. 
I had several drug/alcohol related arrests before I applied for a TL position as an external hire and still got the job. 

I told them it was the last in a series of consequences that made me realize I had a problem, and I've taken steps to change those behaviors and it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2022)

Even if Target ran a background check, your leaders wouldn't see the results.  Thats a totally different team outside the location. Go for it!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 16, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> As long as you disclosed everything on your application,  it won't disqualify you.
> I had several drug/alcohol related arrests before I applied for a TL position as an external hire and still got the job.
> 
> I told them it was the last in a series of consequences that made me realize I had a problem, and I've taken steps to change those behaviors and it's not an issue anymore.


Ya mon!


----------



## LiftHeavyStuff (Feb 16, 2022)

Ladies and gents, thank you for your sage counsel.

I feel rather sheepish now that I read everyone's response in regards to not applying for these positions earlier.  Reputation and how I am perceived by others is something I am very sensitive about due to the nature of my past.

I really love working here and it's really transformed my life. 

I will let you guys know whether I got the position or not in the coming months!


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 16, 2022)

In our dc the icqa department is full of child rapists.  Some keys have 2 or 3
Some are real bad having done child porn on top and they all are in merit positions.  One has been reported for sexually harassing other guys on the inbound dock but still has a job somehow.


That's to me the worst most vile thing you can be and target gave them a merit job.  They have no standards so you should be fine.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 17, 2022)

Does Target still ask the same 4 interview questions? Asking for a friend


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Does Target still ask the same 4 interview questions? Asking for a friend


Yes.


----------



## Hal (Feb 17, 2022)

LiftHeavyStuff said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question that's been on my mind ever since I started working at a Target Distribution Center back in 2019.
> 
> First and foremost, I wanted to preface with the fact that I have a criminal background and history of going in and out of the juvenile detention system/prison system since I was a teenager. Petty theft, drugs, etc. I am not proud of it and make no excuses for it.
> 
> ...


Short answer. No. That's a legal minefield to deny someone employment or a promotion based on a criminal history. There's a couple of extreme exceptions but you would need to be an actual monster of a human being to fall into that.

I know because one of our leads actually had a block of time they had to quit their job because they were arrested and convicted and did jail time. But they cleaned up, came back and were promoted to lead, and potentially could be an OM soon.

I also was involved in the interview process for our building's leads they didn't look at all into background checks. They did that when you first applied, and if nothing jumped out then you're fine. If your OMs and SOMs want you to go for it, they'll probably bend over backwards to make it work.

TL;DR you're fine, go for it.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> Short answer. No. That's a legal minefield to deny someone employment or a promotion based on a criminal history. There's a couple of extreme exceptions but you would need to be an actual monster of a human being to fall into that.
> 
> I know because one of our leads actually had a block of time they had to quit their job because they were arrested and convicted and did jail time. But they cleaned up, came back and were promoted to lead, and potentially could be an OM soon.
> 
> ...


Say if you have a clean record, do you still need to be a lead to be an OM? Or can you go from WW -> OM


----------



## Hal (Feb 17, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Say if you have a clean record, do you still need to be a lead to be an OM? Or can you go from WW -> OM


Depends on your building. The LWW role was created for a bunch of reasons, one of which was too create a bench of talent for elevating TMs to OM faster (or at all if building's weren't promoting before the rollout.)

Our building was promoting WW to OM but the direction has been now to look more at our LWWs (Lead Warehouse Workers) and merit positions and promote from there. Those positions give TMs more exposure to the senior team and also give them more opportunities to see the other side of curtain and decide if they want to be OMs.


----------



## LiftHeavyStuff (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi everyone!

Quick update, I got it. 

Also discussed moving up to OM eventually!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2022)

LiftHeavyStuff said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Quick update, I got it.
> 
> Also discussed moving up to OM eventually!


Congrats


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 17, 2022)

LiftHeavyStuff said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Quick update, I got it.
> 
> Also discussed moving up to OM eventually!


----------

